# ORIGIN, UPLAY und STEAM auf neuen Rechner verschieben.



## TheBigM (12. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen neuen Rechner für meinen Kollegen gebaut und möchte nun ORIGIN, UPLAY und STEAM vom alten auf das neue System überspielen. 
Es geht natürlich im erster Linie um die Games! Trozdem wäre es ja das einfachste wenn man gleich den ganzen Hauptordner verschieben könnte.

Ich habe gelesen bei Steam kann man den ganzen Ordner inkl. Steam selbst und den Spielen verschieben. Geht das bei Uplay und Origin auch oder würdet ihr die Programme  neu installieren und nur die Gameverzeichnisse umziehen. 

Möchte hier Probleme vermieden, deshalb frage ich lieber vorher. 

Beste Grüße
Mike


----------



## NatokWa (12. November 2019)

Ich würde grundsätzlich die Clients neu installieren , die schreiben sich schließlich auch in die Registry mit ein etc. 
Die Games kann man dann einfach kopieren , zumindest bei Steam , das behandelt die Spiele dann wie frisch runter geladen und prüft was im System evtl. fehlt um die zum laufen zu bringen . 
Zu UPlay und diesem EA-Rozz kann ich da leider nichts sagen .


----------



## claster17 (12. November 2019)

Steam:
Einfach gesamten Steam-Ordner kopieren und Steam in diesen Ordner neuinstallieren. Alles wird als installiert erkannt. Automatisches Anmelden müsste sogar noch funktionieren.
Einzelne Spiele lassen sich per Spielordner und appmanifest-Datei (sagt Steam, dass das Spiel installiert ist) transferieren.

Origin:
Hier reicht es, Origin den neuen Pfad vom Ordner "Origin Games" zu zeigen. Danach muss der Spiele-Download gestartet werden, damit Origin nach dem vorhandenen Spiel sucht.


----------



## HisN (12. November 2019)

Uplay ist es ähnlich. Da gibt es einen Button "Spiel lokalisieren".

Ach ja ... nicht das eine kleine Suche diese Frage sofort ohne uns beantwortet hätte.

https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/Faqs/000033426/Ein-installiertes-Spiel-ueber-Uplay-PC-lokalisieren-UPC


----------



## TheBigM (13. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Uplay ist es ähnlich. Da gibt es einen Button "Spiel lokalisieren".
> 
> Ach ja ... nicht das eine kleine Suche diese Frage sofort ohne uns beantwortet hätte.
> 
> https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/Faqs/000033426/Ein-installiertes-Spiel-ueber-Uplay-PC-lokalisieren-UPC



Sorry fürs Nachfragen!  
Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld natürlich die Mühe gemacht und mehrere Tutorials als Video und in Artikelform angeschaut. 
Teilweise waren hier die Angaben hier allerdings widersprüchlich.


----------

